
GameBoy autopsy part 2: memory mapping (video) - D_Guidi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecTQVa42sJc
======
D_Guidi
don't miss also part 1!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZUDEaLa5Nw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZUDEaLa5Nw)

